

Ask HN: Rate my tool http://r3gy.com - sammcd

I am very much attempting the release early release often approach. This is phase 1 of my goal to create a domain registrar. Let me know what you think. Thank you very much for checking it out.
======
saturdayplace
You probably want to do a _hair_ more input validation. It told me that
peanutbutterbomb wasn't available, but that peanutbutterbomb.com was. The
first is obviously not even a domain name, and the error should reflect that.
Users might get confused that the .com, .org, .net, .whatever domains are all
already taken.

The interface is slick.

~~~
sammcd
Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking I will push a change pretty soon so that
when someone doesn't enter a tld, it will go ahead and check .com, .net, and
.org.

While watching people use the site, this seems to be my biggest UI bug.

------
limedaring
I know I have an immature brain, but my brain translated r3gy to orgy. Perhaps
it's the 3 out of 4 letters and almost in the same order. Why is it called
r3gy?

I like the initial concept, but instantdomainsearch.com does the same thing
but better, with auto searching and shows all the three main TLDs. Perhaps
have those features as well?

~~~
saturdayplace
This is pretty obscure, but in Hungarian, the 'gy' letter makes a sound very
similar to the 'dge' sound at the end of the word 'edge.' I read the domain as
'redge,' as in the beginning of the word register. Obviously, that will work
for almost no one else (statistically).

------
alttab
Why are you motivated to create a domain registrar? What pain will you remove
or what value will you provide that makes you different then the million other
registrar/hosting businesses out there?

~~~
sammcd
The pain is the large amount of upsells. GoDaddy particularly makes me click
through many offers to buy extra things I don't need. I won't have that. Also
I think there is value in a service that _only_ does domains. I don't need
hosting, and I don't want to navigate the UI to find my domains in a sea of
other services.

------
sammcd
Clickable: <http://r3gy.com>

